# Greetings form Massachusetts



## cambridgemason (May 6, 2009)

Been a visitor at times, just joined.  Bring the greetings of Cambridge, Massachusetts to all those in this forum. Hail from Amicable lodge is my mother lodge here in Mass. sorry no numbers, also member of a few other lodges as well as YR bodies.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Brother!


----------



## TCShelton (May 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 6, 2009)

Welcome my brother to the forum


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forums !


----------

